# New in Upstate, NY



## thegoldenroad (Jul 16, 2013)

Great forum. Just started beekeeping (my 2 sons and I) with 2 nucs approx 6-7 weeks ago. One nuc swarmed in 5 days and we are recovering from that. They raised a new queen who is laying nicely and since second hive is doing real well, we added a frame of brood to the weaker one this week and may do again next week hoping to get it right to survive the winter. Feeding them as they are still building out the foundation, but the good hive already has capped honey in at least 80% of the first super. 
Hoping to get many questions answered here in the future. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> One nuc swarmed in 5 days and we are recovering from that. 

Probably an unnerving experience for a 5 day old beekeeper!  :lookout:


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome.....


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

thegoldenroad said:


> Great forum. Just started beekeeping (my 2 sons and I) with 2 nucs approx 6-7 weeks ago. One nuc swarmed in 5 days and we are recovering from that. They raised a new queen who is laying nicely and since second hive is doing real well, we added a frame of brood to the weaker one this week and may do again next week hoping to get it right to survive the winter. Feeding them as they are still building out the foundation, but the good hive already has capped honey in at least 80% of the first super.
> Hoping to get many questions answered here in the future.
> Thanks in advance!


Hi goldenroad, welcome to the forum....I am from upstate also, Delaware County in the Catskills; it will be nice to compare notes, so to speak; I am new also, 3 hives this year. Last year I had one and I learned quite a bit from my failure! Have fun with it.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

thegoldenroad said:


> Feeding them as they are still building out the foundation, but the good hive already has capped honey in at least 80% of the first super.


Welcome......you say 80% of 1st super is capped. May want to add that second super. Bring some frames from that 1st super up to the 2nd super (in the middle) to entice them to work (I'm guessing, since you're new) the foundation you have in that 2nd super.


----------



## thegoldenroad (Jul 16, 2013)

snl said:


> Welcome......you say 80% of 1st super is capped. May want to add that second super. Bring some frames from that 1st super up to the 2nd super (in the middle) to entice them to work (I'm guessing, since you're new) the foundation you have in that 2nd super.


Thanks for the advice! I had already added the second super and noticed a few workers hanging out up there but no comb drawn out yet. We remove the feeder when we added the second super and that seemed to coincide with the lack of comb work on the foundation, so again put the feeder back on last weekend. 
I will move some frames up there for enticement.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome TGR!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

